# Is something wrong with Chris Bosh?



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

I have not been able to watch any Raptors games this year, but statistically he has fallen off the face of the earth. What is going on with him?


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

he's lacking the intensity & aggresiveness he had last year.. he was more aggressive his rookie year then he has been this year.. also holding the ball too long on the block, instead of making the move, he is thinking too much, creating a stagnant offense... it's not like he is completely terrible every game.. some nights he looks into it, other nights he doesnt.. 2 straight games he was getting to the line almost 15 times a night, next game it is 0.. he lacks consistancy, it just doesnt add up.

he's supposed to be the leader but he isnt really leading out there, maybe vocally but certainly not by example... i have major faith.. he will turn his season around.

bosh, your still the man, we still all support you.. but we are concerned ahahha


----------



## JoeOtter15 (Apr 22, 2005)

yeah what the hell he's on my fantasy team. bosh youre klling me


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

this whole team is completely out of sync. 


aside from the point guards, we don't know who is playing one night to the next and what they will be giving us. 


time for sam mitchell to back up his COY award, because so far he's looked anything but.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

He's soft.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

He's been playing SOFT.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

He's recovering from an injury.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> He's soft.


why don't you go stalk vince carter or hit on j.kidd or something, your soft, i can tell by the way you post


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

southeasy said:


> why don't you go stalk vince carter or hit on j.kidd or something, your soft, i can tell by the way you post


For some reason, when I try to put jizzy on my ignore list it says you can't add moderators to it. You know you have it bad when the moderators are the trolls. I wouldn't mind if he actually had something useful to say, but all he basically says is so and so sucks.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

oh for real? i never even knew, i thought he was just some idiot but he is even more _special_, ive seen better posting by earl boykins.

just remember jizzy, we da best!!!!!


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

i'm guessing teams are scouting last year's playoffs on how to play bosh, and so far he hasn't adjusted to the way teams are defending him now. he needs to play more closer to the basket and start his attack from there, rather set his starting point on the 15-18 range.

this is where bargnani would prove to be useful...but that's another story...


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Something is wrong. Bosh is NOT the franchise player people say he is. I say trade him for LaMarcus Aldride and we will be in better position. With LA and Andrea then Moon and Parker, TJ in the backcourt.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh is working his way into the season but I've been more than a little frustrated with him, for the first time in his young career. He's a step slow and it's more than a little worrying. His jumper will catch fire, I'm confident. It's just very concerning that he isn't more dangerous in this wide open offense. TJ is making lobs that Bosh should be able to finish and CB4 just isn't the threat down the lane and finisher that I want him to be. Hell, I'm more confident with Humphries catching and finishing around the hoop. Chris is still an impact player but he's nowhere near the level he should be playing at. Hopefully he heals up and toughens up quick.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

southeasy said:


> why don't you go stalk vince carter or hit on j.kidd or something, your soft, i can tell by the way you post


Really?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

dirtybird said:


> For some reason, when I try to put jizzy on my ignore list it says you can't add moderators to it. You know you have it bad when the moderators are the trolls. I wouldn't mind if he actually had something useful to say*, but all he basically says is so and so sucks*.


That's where you're wrong. I just voice my opinion on this team and all of my critcisms have been true so far, what most of you fail to realize is that it's my OPINION, it doesn't have to be true to you. Why some of you get your Canuck underoos in a bunch is strange.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

maybe his plantar fascitis is flaring up again??? very painful to play with that condition...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

he's been so inconsistent this year, you gotta think it has something to do with his health. We haven't seen his production this volitile since his rookie year.

Chris will play through it, he just has to hit the gym work on his game....he looks rusty.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Jizzy said:


> That's where you're wrong. I just voice my opinion on this team and all of my critcisms have been true so far, what most of you fail to realize is that it's my OPINION, it doesn't have to be true to you. Why some of you get your Canuck underoos in a bunch is strange.


once again yes, you are soft, yes i can tell by how you post and your support of jimmy, you oughta have ur kufi slapped off.

its just a simple fact we don't respect or value your opinion around here so stay on the nets board.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

it could be injuries lagging on, he just lacks consistancy, one night we see chris bosh, the next we see someone we haven't seen since the rookie season, he will fight through it though, believe that.

his shot will start to fall, his teammates still value him, and what he is lacking in the offense that we know, he has definitly stepped up his defense this year, don't forget that people.. he might just be a step slower then we are used too, that is all


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

southeasy said:


> once again yes, you are soft, yes i can tell by how you post and your support of jimmy, you oughta have ur kufi slapped off.
> 
> its just a simple fact we don't respect or value your opinion around here so stay on the nets board.


:no:


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

I still don't think he's conditioning is up to par. He had to stop and start all summer/fall.
He's gotten to the line and has tried to remain productive on the court though. He certainly isn't the only reason the Raps have been far less than steller.


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

co-sign

he & the rest of the team just need to adjust, in due time i fully & strongly believe they will, and the game bosh plays will come together.


----------



## dirtybird (Mar 16, 2007)

Jizzy said:


> That's where you're wrong. I just voice my opinion on this team and all of my critcisms have been true so far, what most of you fail to realize is that it's my OPINION, it doesn't have to be true to you. Why some of you get your Canuck underoos in a bunch is strange.


Yes but keep your opinion to YOUR board. Look, if you want to give your criticsm once fine, but after a few dozen times of repeating the same crap it more like nagging and baiting than any meaningful discussion, which kind of seems like the exact opposite of what a moderator should do.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

^by quoting him and responding to his antagonnizing posts, you guys are giving him what he wants. It's quite obvious that he likes to get under our skin

*solution since we can't put him on ignore:* just ignore his posts and go to the Nets boards and heckle him there!! :biggrin:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

dirtybird said:


> Yes but keep your opinion to YOUR board. Look, if you want to give your criticsm once fine, but after a few dozen times of repeating the same crap it more like nagging and baiting than any meaningful discussion, which kind of seems like the exact opposite of what a moderator should do.


just make fun of his bowl-cut, and he should go away...


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

Jimmy Jones!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

two quality games in a row from Bosh, looks like he's getting back into form.

I'm most impressed with how he's crashing the boards, he has more rebounds in the last two games, than he has had in past two weeks!!


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

very true, i was thoroughly impressed w/ his play & stepping up.. the rest of the team should follow in line in due time.


----------



## Onions Baby (Mar 12, 2007)

Eastern Conference player of the week?

26.5 PPG
15.5 RPG
1.5 SPG
1.0 BPG
50+% FG

so far


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

I don't think he had a good game against Dallas. He scored the ball, but he also played some of the worst defence I've ever seen on Dirk in the third. How about don't switch on a guy who's just hit three 3's in a row? 


Glad to see him put together a couple Bosh-like games though. I just don't think he's player of the week.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Yeah, I don't think he's the player of the week, some of the numbers are a bit inflated. In that Memphis game if I'm not mistaken both teams shot under 40% or lower, not surprising to get that many rebounds.

He is definitely playing better though. In the Dallas game at least in the first half he was taking it strong to the basket rather than settling for 20 footers. A few of the dunks he had shows that he has regained some of that explosiveness. I hope he can keep this up for the upcoming Cleveland and Chicago games.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

Onions said:


> Eastern Conference player of the week?
> 
> 26.5 PPG
> 15.5 RPG
> ...


nope:

LBJ

40 ppg
7.5 rebounds
6 assists
2 steals
1.5 blocks
55+%


----------



## RC06 (Jan 30, 2007)

HE'S BAAAAAAAACK!

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwvortJ_CL8&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/iwvortJ_CL8&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

vid no longer avail


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

still works for me... it was the play from the grizzlies game... bosh into post, brings ball around rudy gays back w/ the left, stalls it, rudy falls for fake pass, turns completely inside out & around, only to pull it back and drop it in the bucket.

Globetrotter style.


----------

